# 1983 Toyota Land Cruiser w/Mattracks and Cummins



## couchloafer

*

*
*1983 Toyota Land Cruiser*
*

* Print Version


*Title:*1983 FJ60, CUMMINS TURBO DIESEL, MATTRACKS *Mileage:*175,000 miles *Location:*LIVINGSTON, MONTANA 
*Vehicle Information*
*VIN:*JT3FJ60G5D0062768 | Get the Vehicle History Report *Inspection:*Order an independent inspection *Warranty:*Unspecified *Vehicle title:*Clear *Condition:*Used *For sale by:*Private seller 
*Features*
*Body type:*SUV*Engine:*6 Cylinder*Exterior color:*Brown *Transmission:*Manual*Fuel type:*Diesel*Interior color:*Brown 
Options
CD player4-Wheel driveAir conditioning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	














*Description* (revised)


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Vehicle Description* [/FONT]
THIS VEHICLE IS UNIQUE. IT STARTED AS A 1983 FJ60. IT HAS ARB BUMPERS AND ROOF RACK WITH FRONT WINCH AND SNORKEL WITH CYCLONIC AIR FILTER. BECAUSE THE VEHICLE WAS UNDERPOWERED, I REPLACED THE ENGINE WITH A '96 TURBO CUMMINS DIESEL ENGINE AND NV4500 STANDARD TRANSMISSION CONNECTED TO ORIGINAL TRANSFER WITH ADAPTER FROM ADVANCED ADAPTERS. I THEN DROVE THE VEHICLE IN TO MEXICO A COUPLE OF TIMES BUT HAD SOME PROBLEMS WITH MILD OVERHEATING IN THE SUMMER DESPITE CUSTOMIZING AND KEEPING THE TURBO INTERCOOLER AND MODIFYING THE RADIATOR. I DECIDED TO EQUIP THE VEHICLE WITH USED BUT REFURBISHED MATTTRACKS AND MOVED IT TO MONTANA TO SERVE AS A SNOW-CAT. THAT'S WHERE IT IS TODAY AND IT STILL RUNS GREAT. I AM NOT SURE ABOUT THE MILEAGE BUT I KNOW IT IS LESS THAT 200,000. THE INTERIOR IS A HODGE-PODGE OF SEATS FROM VARIOUS VEHICLES AND SEATS 6. THE VEHICLE IS LOCATED IN THE MOUNTAINS NORTH OF YELLOWSTONE. ANY QUESTIONS WELCOME. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Toyo...012QQitemZ220213131324QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Ice Queen

I want one, the only snag is we don't seem to have any snow, I owned a Land Cruiser and it knocked spots off the Land Rover Discovery that I own now.  The only thing that Land Rover discover is how to infuriate me in so many different ways.


----------

